# Sandoz Typhoon



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

First of all, hi eveyone!

first post here.

I have received this watch from my grandpa some time ago, but it was running fast, way too fast, like 5 minutes per hour fast, so I never used it.

Now I wanted to get it fixed and tried to find some info about it, but there is not much on the web.

Could not find a website for Sandoz, just a website, http://www.rruegger.ch/sandoz_typhoon.htm, but itÂ´s in german.

I would highly appreciate any info you could give me about it.

Thanks!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch and also a great website. Use Google to translate it  Roger is a great guy and does a great job on his articles. 

Put up some pics of the watch when you get a few minutes


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

here are some pics I just took.







I just translated the website and am kind of in shock, just 1000 of this watches were done, and I have one!

I definitely have to get this fixed!


----------

